# Is 1x.com Worth It?



## Snakeguy101 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello- I am developing as a photographer and think that I have reached a point that my images are becoming worth something. I would like to try and get my name out there some more and I have come across a photography website several times in the past and am debating whether or not it is worth investing in. The website is linked below and it allows for submissions to a published gallery and a large exposure. There are varying levels of membership but if I am going to spend the money I would go with the $200 pro membership that would allow for a personal portfolio site and for images to be sold using their printers etc... Does any one here have a membership with them? Is it worth it? 

1x.com - In Pursuit of the Sublime


----------



## ann (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't have a membership, but I do enjoy viewing the images there and in fact recommend to my students that this is a good place to view a higher level of photography than the sites (that shall go nameless )


----------



## timor (Jan 10, 2013)

I see, that 1x.com develops finally into much more commercially oriented endeavour. Some time ago it was dominated by half a dozen guys who controlled everything, also which pictures are accepted in galleries. For paying members maybe there isn't such a restriction, but better check this. It looks like over the time 1x.com amassed millions of good pictures and now they are peddling them to the world acting as an agent to all theirs member artists. I think it might be a good place if you strive for exposure of your pictures to potential buyers, that exactly what they do, just before you sign the membership and pay any monies have a lawyer check their rules, contract, you know, the whole legal stuff so you don't sell yourself to the devil.


----------

